# PC will not boot



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an older ASRock motherboard in a PC and I keep as a spare. Since I access my work PC from home frequently, I want this backup in case my main PC fails.

Anyway, I attempted to boot the spare, it started to boot normally, and then hit F2 to go into the BIOS. All the screen would show is WAIT. So I waited, and waited....nothing. I tried it again, and still I got WAIT. I tried it a third time and nothing. No boot, no post, no beep(s) no WAIT, no nothing. Several attempts over a few day gave the same results...nothing.

The fans and lights run, but nothing happens. Nothing on the monitor, it doesn't even come out of sleep mode.

I tried a different powers supply, unhooked various components one by one, to see if anything was causing this, and still nothing.

Would replacing the BIOS chip be a logical next step since the problem started when I attempted to access the BIOS. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

If computer shuts off completely, I would download a copy of current Ubuntu free operating system on another machine. Burn to CD as instructed. 

Start computer with burned CD in CD player and select option LOAD UBUNTU INTO MY COMPUTER'S MEMORY BUT DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY COMPUTER (may not be exact words but choose this option).

It takes a bit to load but maybe it will boot into Ubuntu version of Linux. Then you'll know if components work. Maybe end the BIOS loop? Worth a try.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Could be your harddrive.
Put another HD in and see if it boots.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

diyorpay said:


> If computer shuts off completely, I would download a copy of current Ubuntu free operating system on another machine. Burn to CD as instructed.
> 
> Start computer with burned CD in CD player and select option LOAD UBUNTU INTO MY COMPUTER'S MEMORY BUT DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ON MY COMPUTER (may not be exact words but choose this option).
> 
> It takes a bit to load but maybe it will boot into Ubuntu version of Linux. Then you'll know if components work. Maybe end the BIOS loop? Worth a try.


Thanks but I have a copy of Ubuntu however nothing will run from the CD. Only the fans come on, the BIOS doesn't load, so the PC doesn't even know it has a CD to boot from.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

sublime2 said:


> Could be your harddrive.
> Put another HD in and see if it boots.


Yes, tried that. Tried different memory, different 3.5 floppy drive, different video card, different CD/DVD burners, etc. Still the BIOS does not boot. Only the CPU and chassi fans come on.
Anyway, I ordered a replacement BIOS for a couple of bucks on eBay. I will try it and if it solves the problem....good. If not, it is probably the Motherboard or the CPU, in which case I will toss them out. I can get a older, functioning MB and chip for $20 to $40 bucks. It will serve as a back up PC.
Whatever the case I will post my results in a week or so when I get the new BIOS, in case it helps someone else.
Thanks again.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

polarzak said:


> Yes, tried that. Tried different memory, different 3.5 floppy drive, different video card, different CD/DVD burners, etc. Still the BIOS does not boot. Only the CPU and chassi fans come on.
> Anyway, I ordered a replacement BIOS for a couple of bucks on eBay. I will try it and if it solves the problem....good. If not, it is probably the Motherboard or the CPU, in which case I will toss them out. I can get a older, functioning MB and chip for $20 to $40 bucks. It will serve as a back up PC.
> Whatever the case I will post my results in a week or so when I get the new BIOS, in case it helps someone else.
> Thanks again.


 Have you tried a different keyboard? Does it do a POST (power on self test) and give a BEEP on completion?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Try changing the battery on the motherboard.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks Wildie and rossfingal. Tried all of that. Tried replacing everything including the power supply with known good parts. There is no POST, no beep, no nothing. Just the CPU fan and chassis fans run. I have concluded it is the MB or CPU, and since I can replace the BIOS chip easily and cheaply, I have ordered one. Will post back my results.


----------



## sannitig (Jan 15, 2012)

Ya, I was going to say it's probably a toast MB or CPU...

You can get an MB for under $100

I mean it's crazy. How much did you spend on the chip + shipping + taxes?

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1610156&CatId=5530

That's just off of Tiger website (not the cheapest place). You may be better off just replacing the old board.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

Several ASRock Motherboards have been plagued with capacitor issues. What you are relaying as it's symptoms could easily be that problem. I would try a different MB.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

you'd need to start diagnosing based on the POST (Power On Self Test) beeps and light flashes.

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm

try that page for help troubleshoting the issue ( well the first one it sees powering on anyway)


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

sannitig said:


> Ya, I was going to say it's probably a toast MB or CPU...
> 
> You can get an MB for under $100
> 
> ...


The BIOS chip was $14.00 total. If that doesn't fix it, all I really need is a cheap MB as this is a backup PC. I have seen used MBs for $20 to $30.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

bbo said:


> you'd need to start diagnosing based on the POST (Power On Self Test) beeps and light flashes.
> 
> http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm
> 
> try that page for help troubleshoting the issue ( well the first one it sees powering on anyway)


As I mentioned in numerous posts, there is no POST. NO beeps, no flashes, no nothing except the CPU and chassis fans run. Thanks anyway.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

apologies, I misled myself when I saw you mentioned fans and lights run.

I guess you are at this spot;

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000607.htm

Bad motherboard, CPU, RAM, or power supply

to quote
"If after doing all of the above recommendations you continue to have the same issue unfortunately it is likely that you have bad Motherboard, PSU, CPU, or RAM. The next step would be either to replace these components or have the computer serviced. If you plan on doing the repairs yourself or you are a repair shop it is suggested that you replace the Motherboard first, RAM, CPU, and then power supply in that order or try swappable parts from other computers."


----------



## rugburn (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to side with most everyone and guess your MB is toast, but double-check that everything is seated properly and no dust / debris is present in any of the slots. I work on PC's quite frequently at work and am guilty of this more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You said that you have substituted all the parts, but did you check that the power supply is producing both 5 and 12 volts.
If its only putting out 5 volts, the fans and lights will come on but without 12 volts it won't boot!
Recently my desktop wouldn't boot and it was the power supply! Cost me $20 for a new one!


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Wildie said:


> You said that you have substituted all the parts, but did you check that the power supply is producing both 5 and 12 volts.
> If its only putting out 5 volts, the fans and lights will come on but without 12 volts it won't boot!
> Recently my desktop wouldn't boot and it was the power supply! Cost me $20 for a new one!


ive already put two pc's side by side and pirated on the "good" pc power supply to verify the PS was bad before purchasing a new one.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Wildie said:


> You said that you have substituted all the parts, but did you check that the power supply is producing both 5 and 12 volts.
> If its only putting out 5 volts, the fans and lights will come on but without 12 volts it won't boot!
> Recently my desktop wouldn't boot and it was the power supply! Cost me $20 for a new one!


Tried a known good spare power supply. Same result. Nothing only fans.
Good call though.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

rugburn said:


> I'm going to side with most everyone and guess your MB is toast, but double-check that everything is seated properly and no dust / debris is present in any of the slots. I work on PC's quite frequently at work and am guilty of this more often than I'd like to admit.


Agreed. I had suggested bad capacitors as a possible cause as this is such a common problem and displays the issues he is seeing. I also do a lot of work on PC's both individual and businesses. 

OP, I would suggest looking at this site as well...

www.badcaps.net

But, you can pick up a new MB or used one pretty cheaply instead.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Marty1Mc said:


> OP, I would suggest looking at this site as well...
> 
> www.badcaps.net
> 
> But, you can pick up a new MB or used one pretty cheaply instead.


Thanks for the site. Interesting, so I looked at my capacitors, and none display any of the signs of a dead one, (not to say one isn't dead) so I will wait until my new BIOS arrives. If it doesn't do the trick, I will go with "door number two" and pick up a used MB cheap. Thanks everyone for your help and suggestions.:yes:


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I received the new BIOS chip and still no luck. I have concluded, as most of you have , the MB is toast. 
Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a similar situation, and I got an entire machine in good working order from craigslist for $50.00.
I'm using that machine still.

DM


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Newegg is also a good choice for MB's...my favoirte PC source.


----------

